# My Ludde is finally home



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

So I picked up Ludde in Sweden yesterday, and he's now finally "installed" in his new home. He's the cutest most loving dog, but one thing I don't understand: He hasn't had ANY accidents indoors yet! I've been very determent since yesterday (out after sleeping, out after playing, out after eating etc.). I don't know if it's just luck, but a couple of hours ago he walked to the door and gave signal that he wanted to go outside. So we did - and he made a "big one". It's just really weird if he's dry allready. I'm sure he will have accidents, but it seems like he's allready catched the point  I've asked the breeder if she did any potty training, but she hasn't. Weird?

Anyway: he's just the most perfect, mellow, playful little guy. And he seems very happy to be here. From second number 1 he seems to be allright with his new family. I slept with him in the livingroom last night, and we were out a couple of times because I woke up from him bein warm and thirsty. No barking or growling. Nothing. I wonder if he might recognize me from my visit 3 weeks ago? I did leave one of my used sweathers behind for him to sniff on. 

Hm... I'm really really happy but also very puzzled that he seems to be such an easygoing dog. I keep thinking there must be something wrong


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I would just consider it luck. He probably just really really hates going inside. As for the crate he probably knew you were right there so he didn't feel the need to cry. I wish jersey were like ludde!!!!


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Jerseypoo527 said:


> I would just consider it luck. He probably just really really hates going inside. As for the crate he probably knew you were right there so he didn't feel the need to cry. I wish jersey were like ludde!!!!


He seems really mellow though. He's definetely not a one-person-dog, 'cause I was out driving with my daughter a couple of hours ago - and he didn't really care who he was left with in the house. When I came home he just looked at me and went back to sleep


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, sounds like everything is going really well! & It's great that he likes his new home!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah think yourself lucky, but stick to the outs after eat, sleep, play. Gypsy was very quick at learing to cry at the door. 

what is his signle, if it isnt a sound then its posible to only acident you will have with him is if your not with him and he has gone to the door exspecting you to open it for him. 

Inca was good at that when she eventualy learned to go the the door. but it wasnt till she was almost 3 before she started to cry at the door. 

its posible that what ever the breeder has been doing with the litter has ment he was almost compleatly potty trained by the time you got him.


----------



## Golddie (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Heidi,

You're lucky! My dog was like that, too. I was expecting way more potty trouble than we had with her, as she peed outside all of the time. The breeder did do potty training before we took her at eight weeks which I am sure helped a lot. We also visited at five weeks and held our puppy and left an article of clothing, as well, so she would recognize our scents, like you. I think all of that helps.

Our puppy was also not too scared the first night and sniffed the entire perimeter of the kitchen/family room we gated (not crated) her in, but she also had a little piece of the blanket from her littermates and mom. She was very unhappy, though, that we left her there in that room to sleep while we were upstairs. I couldn't bear those sad eyes after a couple of nights so many times I slept with her on the sofa, and she slept on my chest. She was very little--4 lbs. or so--and I think this really bonded us together. Now she sleeps with us at the foot of our bed.

Like you, we got a mellow little doggy who was nearly fully potty trained, although our dog had a few pooping accidents here and there for a while.

Enjoy your dog's laid back personality.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Golddie said:


> Hi Heidi,
> 
> You're lucky! My dog was like that, too. I was expecting way more potty trouble than we had with her, as she peed outside all of the time. The breeder did do potty training before we took her at eight weeks which I am sure helped a lot. We also visited at five weeks and held our puppy and left an article of clothing, as well, so she would recognize our scents, like you. I think all of that helps.
> 
> ...


I've asked the breeder, and she hasn't been potty training him at all. Must be luck then. But it's very easy for me to just take hime outside whenever I can (and he needs to). 

I was expecting to be running around the house by now, since I've had quite a few "good luck - you need it" etc. from people. For now; he just seems very mellow, satisfied and happy. So I'll save my good lucks for later


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

kendal said:


> what is his signle, if it isnt a sound then its posible to only acident you will have with him is if your not with him and he has gone to the door exspecting you to open it for him.



I didn't understand this sentence at all. Can you please explain again (as I would really like to understand)?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry

what is his signal, if it isn't a sound(like a bark or a whine) then its possible the only accident you will have with him will be if your not with him(ie gone upstairs to get something) and he has gone to the door expecting you to open it for him, he will wait for so long then will just have to do the toilet. 

this happened to someone i know, her pup would ring the bell on the door but he would do it the second he needed out so she didn't get a chance to put slippers on to take him out.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

kendal said:


> sorry
> 
> what is his signal, if it isn't a sound(like a bark or a whine) then its possible the only accident you will have with him will be if your not with him(ie gone upstairs to get something) and he has gone to the door expecting you to open it for him, he will wait for so long then will just have to do the toilet.
> 
> this happened to someone i know, her pup would ring the bell on the door but he would do it the second he needed out so she didn't get a chance to put slippers on to take him out.


Got it  Thanks 

We'll see. I'm expecting some accidents of course, but I don't mind him being so "clean" allready. He whines at the door (a tiny, little whine). Ludde and I visited my mom today, and he ran off from the kitchen and whined at her door too. Had to pee or had to go out? Perhaps both 

He's really really sweet though. That's all that matters. Sweet, outgoing and relaxed. It will take a few days until I can post pictures here. My internet is so slow these days, and I need to fix it before I start downloading stuff


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope Ludde is still doing well. He sounds like a little gem! Mine was very easy to housetrain - summer-time means the door is always open to the back yard. For winter I have decided to try bell-training, where the puppy can be trained to ding a bell at the door. I have just bought one on eBay, so it will be interesting to see where that takes us. I need to do this because my Teddy just scratches at the door and it is hard to hear from eksewhere in the house! I will be posting how it has worked out for u. Good luck with your little Ludde and his clever ways!


----------

